# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: De eerste Nationale Uitrustweek is een goede start

## Leontien

Bij nu.nl 1 november 2010




> Vandaag begint de Nationale Uitrustweek, een herstelweek voor mensen die regelmatig vermoeid zijn. Zo'n duizend mensen hebben zich aangemeld. 
> 
> We slapen tegenwoordig een uur minder dan veertig jaar geleden. Maar ons lichaam heeft nog wel dezelfde behoeftes. Ook komen er steeds meer informatie en keuzes op ons af en verwachten we steeds meer van onszelf. Door al deze prikkels wordt het steeds moeilijker voor ons hoofd en lichaam om uit te rusten.
> 
> De eerste Nationale Uitrustweek is bedoeld voor mensen die regelmatig moe zijn, voordat het einde van de dag voorbij is. En dat zijn er volgens organisator Visiom nogal wat. De helft van de Nederlanders is vaak vermoeid. Tijdens deze uitrustweek krijgen de mensen die zich aanmelden gratis informatie en praktische tips om goed te kunnen uitrusten.


Bron: nu.nl

Wat vind jij van dit initiatief? Denk je dat het helpt om vermoeidheid tegen te gaan? Of denk je juist dat het niets uithaald? Misschien doe je wel mee en wat heb je dan ervaren?

*De eerste Nationale Uitrustweek is een goede start*

Geef hieronder je mening!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Geinig dat ze dat initiatief doen nadat de klok een uur terug gedraaid is, want het is bewezen dat mensen eerst tijd nodighebben om weer in het ritme te vallen en de eerste dagen ook vermoeider zijn ed!  :Wink: 
Ik denk niet dat een uitrustweek helpt.
Mijn vader (evenals vele mensen) is de eerste week van zijn vakantie te moe om iets te doen dan (soort tijdelijke burn-out) dan 2 week ondernemen we wat en als hij weer moet werken is hij oververmoeid omdat hij weer aan het ritme moet wennen. Maakt niet uit hoeveel rust of op welke manier hij rust heeft gehad en welke ontspannende of inspannende dingen hij heeft gedaan. Ik had dat ook altijd met schoolvakanties, was meer moe na de vakantie dan voor de vakantie...

Ik denk dat het grotendeels ook komt dat mensen niet rust kunnen vinden of echt krijgen omdat er door de maatschappij van alles wortdt verwacht! Je moet in groep 1/2 al woordjes leren ipv in groep 3, op het vmbo moet je gelijk kiezen welke kant je op wil wat van grote invloed is op de rest van je leven, op havo/vwo moet je in de 3e klas bepalen welk vakkenpakket je kiest (bepalend voor vervolgopleiding, werk etc!), daarna wordt er verwacht dat je werkt naast je opleiding en dan dat je werkt tot je pensioen. Naast dat wordt er verwacht dat je meedoet met de tijd (nieuwste gadgets hebben), een leuke groot sociaal leven hebt, sport, muziek maakt, geinteresseerd bent in alle dingen die je voorgeschotelt krijgt van school/werk/vrienden/media en erover meepraat etc.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik slaap van 11 tot 7 dus voldoende lijkt me. En in het weekeinde pak ik ook nog wel eens wat xtra uurtjes mee. Voor mij is het dus helemaal niet nodig. Ik werk in mijn woonplaats dus kan lekker lang blijven liggen en ben 's avonds weer lekker vroeg thuis.
Een uitrust week moet niet nodig zijn, daar hebben we het weekeinde toch voor, dan heb je 2 dagen om dingen te doen die je leuk vind.

----------


## christel1

Ja ik ben huisvrouw (verplicht), dus voor mij is een rustweek nu niet echt nodig, maar denk dat veel mensen dit wel eens kunnen gebruiken. Heb wel 23 jaar in ploegen gewerkt, ook weekends, feestdagen (treinen rijden er altijd) en dan volledig ingestort. Nee Ronald, ik had geen weekends vrij, werkte er minstens 2 op de maand en ik kan je zeggen als je 7 vroege diensten moet doen met 1 dagje thuis, daarna bv 7 late diensten en 1 dagje thuis en daarna 7 nachten, ben je wel gekraakt en als je pech had en er werd iemand ziek dan moest je blijven en 16 uur werken van bv 6 u 's morgens tot 22 u 's avonds maar de dag erna moest je er wel terug om 6 uur staan. Dodelijk. En dan als vrouw er het huishouden nog bij ? En 2 kinderen ? En gescheiden ? Ik mag er niet meer aan denken eigenlijk. Ik mis natuurlijk wel mijn job, heel erg zelfs en wou dat ik morgen terug kon starten maar dan wel hetzelfde werk maar liefst normale uren, overdag dus. 
En ja Luus er wordt veel verwacht van de mensen tegenwoordig, maar ik denk dat onze grootouders het niet beter hadden. Geen wasmachines, vaatwassers, microgolfoven, geen gasfornuis of electrisch fornuis. Ik zie mijn pa nog altijd de was doen in zo'n half electrische kuip, eerst de was weken, dan water koken in de wasmachine gieten, daarna spoelen en dan zwieren en dan de draad op (voor 8 personen). En de kolenkachel aansteken. Nu hebben we het toch wat makkelijker eigenlijk. En mijn pa was zo fier met zijn eerste auto, ik was toen 3, is wel al 45 jaar geleden want met de bus met 8 personen was ook heel duur omdat de grootouders toch wel een 30 km verder woonden. Maar toch vond ik het tof toen ik zelf met de auto kon rijden om bij mijn grootouders op bezoek te gaan of met de trein (ze woonden op 100 meter van het station). 
En geen internet om eens rap alles te gaan opzoeken (kende ik ook niet toen ik naar school ging), zelf de boeken moeten lezen, samenvatting maken en nog op een gewoon typmachine typen zonder fouten. Niks gaan googelen, geen gps, geen gsm en overal met de fiets naar toe of met de bromfiets. Het leven is veel gehaaster maar we hebben veel meer opties nu, dus toch iets makkelijker dan vroeger
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## gossie

@ Christel1

bedankt voor je verhaal/bericht. Ik kan me gedeeltelijk hier in vinden. Behalve dat ik niet getrouwd ben en kinderen heb. Maar wel het deel van onze ouders, voorouders. 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat jij in de tijd dat je op de trein zat, en je h.h. en je gezin had, dat je wel zo'n uitrustweek kon hebben. (Volgens mij draai je anders helemaal door.) 
Christel ik hoop dat het nu iets beter met je gaat? :Wink:  :Smile:  :Embarrassment: 

Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## christel1

@Gossie, 
Ja hoor het gaat veel beter met me. Ik werkte niet echt op de trein maar stond in voor het vlot laten verlopen van het treinverkeer, in het seinhuis dus of op de perrons (veel te koud in de winter). Heb in die jaren meer nieuwjaarsavond en dag gevierd met de collega's in het station dan thuis eigenlijk, maar dat had ook wel iets hoor. Mensen beseffen dat eigenlijk niet zo goed dat er vooraan in de trein iemand zit die hem bestuurt en in de trein heb je dan de treinbegeleider en in de stations de mensen die de treinen laten rijden. En wat ik een hele plezante dag vond, was Sint Valentijn, kreeg ik soms een bloemeke van vaste reizigers (ja leg dat maar eens uit thuis). Dat zijn zo van die toffe dingens die je dag goed maken als alles weer eens in de shit draait eigenlijk, dan krijg je direct een smile op je gezicht. En als er eens een reiziger geland was dat je dan toch je best deed om die te helpen. Heb ook eens een kat uit te sporen gehaald, en die mensen om 12 u 's nachts opgebeld dat ze hunne lieverd mochten komen halen, mijn hemd was wel vuil maar die dankbaarheid die vergeet je nooit en de kussen die je dan krijgt, echt leuk. Mijn eerste hond hadden ze gevonden in de sporen, achtergelaten, die had dan wel een goeie thuis gevonden en ik had een stationkat, kon het natuurlijk niet laten om dat beestje eten te geven en opdracht geven aan de collega's om als ik er niet was dat beestje eten en drinken te geven. Echt grappig en soms nam ik mijn hond mee naar het werk, die bewaakte de sporen echt grappig hoor. Ja er zijn nog zo veel leuke dingens eigenlijk

----------

